# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  Gucci بتجنن شوفوهن ..

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


جبتلكم سناسل ناعمه وكتير حلوه 

نا حبيت اول تنتين ..
يارب يعجبوكم ..

بس شوفوهم وحكوالي شو رايكم ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا عيني عليك ِ يا بروستنا ...

الله لا يحرمنا من دياتك يا رب ...

بدي تنقيلي واحد للمدام ((أم سحاب)) هيها قاعدة جنبي وبتسلم عليك ِ وبتحكيلك / ماشاء الله عنك إنت ِ بنت أمورة كثيرررررررررررر ومزوّقه ...

----------


## باريسيا

> يا عيني عليك ِ يا بروستنا ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا من دياتك يا رب ...
> 
> بدي تنقيلي واحد للمدام ((أم سحاب)) هيها قاعدة جنبي وبتسلم عليك ِ وبتحكيلك / ماشاء الله عنك إنت ِ بنت أمورة كثيرررررررررررر ومزوّقه ...


*   الله يسعدها ..
والله احرجتني واجرجتني بردودكم ومجاملتكم ..
الله يسعدكم يارب ويخليكم لبعض ..
والله مني عارفه كيف بتشكرك وبتشكرها مرسي اكتير رفعتوا معنوياتي ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *   الله يسعدها ..
> والله احرجتني واجرجتني بردودكم ومجاملتكم ..
> الله يسعدكم يارب ويخليكم لبعض ..
> والله مني عارفه كيف بتشكرك وبتشكرها مرسي اكتير رفعتوا معنوياتي ..*


بصراحة المدام معجبة فيك كثير يا باريسيا / وبتفكر تطلبك لخوها / شو رأيك ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحة المدام معجبة فيك كثير يا باريسيا / وبتفكر تطلبك لخوها / شو رأيك ...!!!؟؟؟


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


"يتمنعن وهنَ راغبات" ... :Db465236ff:  

يعني أفهم من هيك إنك موافقة / والسكوت علامة الرضى ...

على فكرة العريس شب كويس وأمور وحباب كثيرررررررررررر ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا يا باريسيا ولا تردي على نادر عريسك اخوي شب مضمون

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة باريسيا بس دخلك يمااااااا قديش حق الواحد منهم

----------


## sam7jon

يا ويلي منكم شو كذابين و بتجاملو
بس مش رايح احكي اكتر من هيك

----------


## باريسيا

> "يتمنعن وهنَ راغبات" ... 
> 
> يعني أفهم من هيك إنك موافقة / والسكوت علامة الرضى ...
> 
> على فكرة العريس شب كويس وأمور وحباب كثيرررررررررررر ...


*الله يخلي لاهله ..
 ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا يا باريسيا ولا تردي على نادر عريسك اخوي شب مضمون


* كتروا خطابيني ..
اله يخليلك اخوكي ..
بس شككتيني فيه ...
حكيتي عن ضمانته وكانه عامل عمله هههههههه
مها اعترفي .؟
انا اختك ..

تسلميلي ياآلبي على مرورك وطلتك الحلوه*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة باريسيا بس دخلك يمااااااا قديش حق الواحد منهم


*اهلين ياالعالي ..
والله مابعرف حتى مابضمنلك تخميني ..
منورني ياالعالي ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> يا ويلي منكم شو كذابين و بتجاملو
> بس مش رايح احكي اكتر من هيك


*على شو بيجاملوا .؟؟؟
ممكن توضيح ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك باريسيا 
وشكرا لطلتك الحلوه 
بس لا تردي عليهم هذول

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا لك باريسيا 
> وشكرا لطلتك الحلوه 
> بس لا تردي عليهم هذول


*ههههههههههههههههههههاي ..
عنجد انتم .؟!!!!!
على هي بتعلقوا .؟!!!!!
عم بيمزحوا انا متاكده ....بس وين راح عقلكم فيني  

مرسي اكتير اخوي محمد ..
وشكرا" على ردك وطلتك ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *اهلين ياالعالي ..
> والله مابعرف حتى مابضمنلك تخميني ..
> منورني ياالعالي ..*


نورك باريسيا  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sajoo

روعة  و جميلة جدا

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## &روان&

بجننو كتيييييير

----------

